# viele links öffnen und nach erfolgreichem laden wieder beend



## Imp_MonSteR (6. Jun 2007)

Hallo, ich bin absoluter Java Anfänger, hab nen kleines Prog geschreibe das die "Freundesliste" automatisch in einem Browsergame erstellen soll, jedoch hab ich jetzt das Problem das Mozilla damit nicht zurecht kommt und auch der IE imemr wieder anchfragt ob das script weiter ausgeführt werden soll .

hier mein code :

<html>
<head>
<title>Freundeliste</title>

<script language="Javascript"><!--

var tl=new Array(
"Legolas",
"Nesro",
"AC-GoL",
"Whisper_Gaia",
"Aemilius",
"Ainur",
"Bigger",
"Bonehunter",
"Caesar",
"ConnyR",
"DaKingWilly",
"DarkAlpi",
"Digamma",
"Dunklelord",
"EvilGoku",
"GreenGeneral",
"Hadenkrieger",
"Hesiod",
"HuyShi",
"kleinerdieb",
"Klinki",
"KnutWikings",
"LevelSeven",
"Lodrik",
"LordTyr",
"Lordwischnu",
"LupusTribijan",
"Master_Striker",
"Maximus",
"musil",
"NexXxus",
"Noodel",
"Paranoid",
"PrinzValium",
"Rache_Odins",
"Razer",
"RitterBalduin",
"Scalfero",
"Scarlett",
"Septor",
"sev0815",
"Skroob",
"Slight",
"TB-GoL",
"TuffBong",
"UEno1",
"VS-GoL",
"Warchief",
"Conny",
"Cora88",
"GräfinvonHasi",
"Imp_MonSteR_",
"Avantaria",
"Madhatter",
"KönigDain",
"-MadIron-",
"Jean-Paul",
"steely ",
"beisele",
"casino%20mogul",
"Fenkraih",
"Hopey",
"jmcro",
"Kalif%20Manisa",
"Kalif%20von%20Aydin",
"Kalif%20von%20Izmir",
"Klingenwind",
"prinz%20stone ",
"Schwab",
"Taly ",
"Theoderich",
"djkarlos32",
"SenF_dRaGoN",
"zwerg"
);


function Fenster()
{
var AddFriend

for (var i = 0; i < tl.length; i++)
{
AddFriend = window.open('http://adriana.rescale-games.de/nachrichten/?friends_add=' + tl_, 'AddFriend', 'toolbar=no,location=yes,directories=no,status=yes,menubar=no,scrollbars=no,resizable=yes,width=620,height=450,left=22,top=22');
pause(1000);
AddFriend.self.close();
}

}

function pause(zeit)
{
var starttime=(new Date).getTime();
while (starttime+zeit>(new Date).getTime()){};
}

//--></script>
</head>

<body bgcolor="#C0C0C0" onLoad="Fenster()">
Hallo, dies ist das automatische Freundeliste Tool!    Popups einfach zulassen
und sich zurücklehnen und warten, es  sollte etwas Geduld mitgebracht werden.
</body>
</html>_


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2007)

Java != Javascript
*verschieb*


----------



## Imp_MonSteR_ (6. Jun 2007)

Problem numemr 2 fängt schon an bei der plahnung, kann mir jemand auf die Beine helfen wie ich bestimmt infos aus der seite auslesen kann ? 

Ich will ein Tool machen das die letzte onlinezeit der Leute aus der freundeslisste anzeigt, die wird sogar im html Code aufgeführt auf der Page, aber ich stell mich so dumm an die auszulesen ..... 

es geht mir um die stelle : alt="Letzte Aktivität: 06.06.2007 12:18"       in der Freundesliste

ausschnitt von  der Page : 





<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN"
    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="en" lang="en">

<head>
    <title>TheCrown - adriana</title>
    <link rel="stylesheet" href="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/tc_css.css" type="text/css" />
    <script language="JavaScript" src="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/tc_js.js"></script>
    <link rel="shortcut icon" href="/favicon.ico" >


</head>

<body>
<div id="crownsite">


<div id="top_nahrung">14.527</div>
<div id="top_holz">19.009</div>
<div id="top_stein">1.322</div>
<div id="top_gold">895</div>
<div id="top_bewohner"><span style="font-weight:normal">3420</span>/3555</div>
</div>
<div id="content_blase">


<div id="conta">
<div id="contb"><div style="padding-top:24px"><center><iframe id='nobab' name='nobab' 
src='http://trustme3.rescale-games.de/unverdaechtig.php?format=tc-728x90&ref=http://adriana.rescale-games.de/nachrichten/index.php&usid=84.138.246.125' 
framespacing='0' frameborder='no' scrolling='no' width='728' 
height='90' style=''></iframe></center></div></div><div 
id="content"><div id="platzhalter"></div>
<div id="content2">

<div style="width:735px">

<div style="float:right;">


<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" style="border-collapse: collapse" width=""  bgcolor="#947552">
    <tr>
    	<td width="11" background="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/thecrown2/left.gif">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</td>
    	<td background="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/thecrown2/oben.gif"> </td>
    	<td width="11" background="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/thecrown2/right.gif">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td width="11" background="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/thecrown2/left.gif">&</td><td background="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/bg-window.gif"><div style="width:200px";
<div style="padding:5px;"><div class="d3"><font face=arial color=white style="font-size:8pt">*Freundeliste</div>*

<font color=black>In diese Liste könnt Ihr Eure Freunde eintragen. Ihr seht dann immer, wann sie online sind. Der Onlinestatus wird aber nur angezeigt, wenn ihr beim jeweiligen Spieler eine Einmarsch-erlaubnis besitzt.


Um einen Benutzer hinzuzufügen, suchen Sie ihn einfach auf der Karte und wählen dann "Hinzufügen" in seinem Usermenü.

Ist der *Angriffsmelder* aktiviert, erhaltet ihr eine Nachricht, wenn der jeweilige Spieler angegriffen wird.


<table class="t2" style="width:185px;background-color:white">
<tr><td valign="top">
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px">Aemilius 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=531'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Avantaria">Avantaria 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=461'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Hadenkrieger">Hadenkrieger 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=41'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Hesiod">Hesiod </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Imp_MonSteR_">Imp_MonSteR_ 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=663'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Master_Striker">Master_Striker 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=317'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=TB-GoL">TB-GoL 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=886'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=jmcro">jmcro </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=kleiner dieb">kleiner dieb 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1033'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=-MadIron-">-MadIron- 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=50'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=AC-GoL">AC-GoL </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Ainur">Ainur 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1460'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Bigger">Bigger 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1761'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Bonehunter">Bonehunter 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=344'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Caesar">Caesar 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=64'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Conny">Conny 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=4061'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=ConnyR">ConnyR 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=447'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Cora88">Cora88 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1513'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=DaKingWilly">DaKingWilly </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Dark Alpi">Dark Alpi 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=358'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=EvilGoku">EvilGoku 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=545'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Fenkraih">Fenkraih </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=GreenGeneral">GreenGeneral 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1402'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Gräfin von Hasi">Gräfin von Hasi 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=414'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=HuyShi">HuyShi 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=850'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Jean-Paul">Jean-Paul 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=110'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Kalif Manisa">Kalif Manisa </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Kalif von Izmir">Kalif von Izmir </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Klinki">Klinki </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=König Dain">König Dain 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=9'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Legolas">Legolas 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=7'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=LevelSeven">LevelSeven 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1119'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Lodrik">Lodrik 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1347'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Lord Tyr">Lord Tyr 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=250'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Lordwischnu">Lordwischnu </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=LupusTribijan">LupusTribijan 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=577'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Madhatter">Madhatter 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1443'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Maximus">Maximus 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=21'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Nesro">Nesro 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=279'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=NexXxus">NexXxus </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Noodel">Noodel 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1224'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Paranoid">Paranoid </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Prinz Valium">Prinz Valium 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=832'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Rache_Odins">Rache_Odins 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1114'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Ritter Balduin">Ritter Balduin 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=256'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Scalfero">Scalfero </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Scarlett">Scarlett </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Schwab">Schwab </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=SenF_dRaGoN">SenF_dRaGoN 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1791'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Septor">Septor 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=11'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Skroob">Skroob 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=433'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Slight">Slight 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1063'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Taly">Taly </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Theoderich">Theoderich </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=TuffBong">TuffBong 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=829'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=UE no1">UE no1 </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=VS-GoL">VS-GoL </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Warchief">Warchief 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=982'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Whisper_Gaia">Whisper_Gaia 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=651'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=beisele">beisele </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=djkarlos32">djkarlos32 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=842'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=musil">musil 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=658'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=sev0815">sev0815 </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=zwerg">zwerg </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Digamma">Digamma </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Dunklelord">Dunklelord </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Hopey">Hopey </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Kalif von Aydin">Kalif von Aydin </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Klingenwind">Klingenwind </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=KnutWikings">KnutWikings </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Poseidon">Poseidon 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=2183'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=PrinzValium">PrinzValium </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Razer">Razer </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=Teamkiller">Teamkiller 
&&<input type="checkbox" name="bla" onclick="javascript:location.href='/nachrichten/?angriffsanzeige=1097'"> Angriffsmelder</td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=casino mogul">casino mogul </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=prinz stone">prinz stone </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top">[x]</td></tr><tr><td valign="top">
	

</td><td style="width:150px;padding-left:10px"><a href="/nachrichten/?username=steely">steely </td><td style="width:30px" valign="top"><a href="?friends_del=15465">[x]</td></tr></table>

</div></div>
 </td><td width="11" background="http://images.thecrown.rescale-games.de/thecrown2/right.gif"></td>
  </tr>


----------



## Guest (6. Jun 2007)

ah ok danke fürs umsiedeln *G*


----------



## Wildcard (6. Jun 2007)

Du brauchst etwas Glück um hier eine Antwort zu erhalten.
Die beiden Sprachen haben nichts miteinander zu tun und das hier ist ein Forum für Java Entwickler.
Am besten du versuchst dein Glück in einem Javascript Forum.


----------



## Imp_MonstER (6. Jun 2007)

ja schon gemerkt und auch in ein anderes Forum  geschreiben 

sorry das ich hier falsch gelandet bin hätte mal gründlicher lesen sollen *G*


----------

